# أرجوكم مساعدتي بمادة حافظة لمنتجي تطيل عمره الافتراضي



## شيخة حضرمية (23 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا ماني متخصصة في الهندسة ولا افهم فيها شي بس انا عندي بعض الخبرة في الأعشاب الطبية وبشتغل في مجال التجميل بعمل كريمات وخلطات عشبية وابيعها من البيت .. عندي مشكلة اني انتجت كريم عشبي بس عندي مشكلة اني بغيت احط عليه مادة حافظة فياريت تساعدوني ايش هي المواد الحافظة اللي اقدر استخدمها وتكون آمنة .. طبعا الكريم استخدام خارجي فيه نسبة من خلاصة الزنجبيل عصير .. بغيت اسئل عن صمغ الجاوي هل استطيع ان استخدمه كمادة حافظة كمية معينة منه وبغيت اسأل عن صبغة البنزوين هل هي لها اسم معرف آخر وبغيت اسأل عن الـ 
Lecithin
هل هذا لله علاقة بنجاح تركيبة الكريم وهل له أهمية في صناعة الكريمات او انه يعتبر مادة حافظة؟؟
أفيدوني أفادكم الله وجعله بموازين حسناتكم

تحياتي لكم ..


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

المادة الحافظة هى بنزوات الصوديوم ودى موجوده وسهل الحصول عليها اما باقى المواد مثل ميثيل بارابين و البروبايل بارابين متوافرة لدى شركات الخامات وكلها تصلح للكريمات بالنسبة للاعشاب زيت الصنوبر لكن له رائحة مميزه وبالامكان تجربة مستخلص نبات الخبيز له قوة تطهيرية هائله بالاضافة الى نبات السدر(النبق)


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (25 فبراير 2013)

هلا ومرحبا أستاذ عبدالقادر

بارك الله فيك أسأل الله لك العافية والتوفيق .. ياريت تكتب لي اسم مركب بنزوات الصوديوم بالانجليزي حتى يتسنى لي السؤال عنه وكمان باقي المركبات اللي ذكرتها .. هل عندك خلفية عن الاسم العلمي لصمغ الجاوي أنا قريت في موقع أجنبي أن قطرات منه كفيلة بأن تكون مادة حافظة للكريم العشبي ..

بالنسبة لنبات الخبيز أنا اسمع عنه لكنني لم استطع التعرف عليه لا أدري ربما هو لا يتواجد في بيئتنا اليمنية لكن نبات السدر هذا يتواجد بكثيرة في أرض حضرموت وأستطيع صناعة الزيوت منه ..

أنا قمت بخلط كمية من كريم صناعي مع كريمي العشبي مع العلم ان كريمي العشبي يحتوي على نسبة من ماء الورد وبعد الخلط تركت هذا الخليط على درجة حرارة غرفتي حوالي شهرين لأرى هل يتأكسد أم أن نسبة المادة الحافظة الموجودة في الكريم الصناعي بامكانها أن تحفظ لي كريمي العشبي وتمد في عمره وبالفعل ظل الكريم كما هو لم يتغير .. هل ترى أن هذه العملية جيدة لنجاح منتجي العشبي وإطالة عمره الافتراضي؟؟

انتظر خبرتك استاذي عبدالرحمن .. تحيتي وتقديري ..


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 فبراير 2013)

soduom benzoate
نبات الخبيز هو ما يسمى فى مصر الخبيزة الخضراء وناكل اوراقه بعد طبخها مستخلص هذا النبات يحتوى على مطهر قوى
اذا كانت درجة الحرارة فى الغرفة ثابتة على الاقل 25 درجة-30 درجة فيكفى اسبوعين لكن اعتقد لابد ان توضع العينات فى حضانه ثابتة الحرارة ومغلقة ومعقمه واعتقد شهرين عندكم فى اليمن بحرارتها المعروفة كافيين لاثبات ان الماده الحافظة جيده


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (27 فبراير 2013)

هل بنزوات الصوديوم مادة آمنة على الجسم والوجه ياأستاذ عبدالقادر بمعنى هل ليس لها ضرر على البشرة؟
وهل هناك نسبة معينة مثلا لكل كيلو من الكريم كم أحتاج نسبة من بنزوات الصوديوم؟
وياريت توصف لي هذه المادة هل تتواجد بشكل سائل أم بشكل مسحوق او حبيبات

شاكرة لك تعاونك وطيب خلقك ..


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (27 فبراير 2013)

جميع انواع المواد الحافظة او الكيماوية عموما لها تاثير ضار ولذلك وضعوا لها حد اقصى للاستعمال وغالبا كا انواع المواد دى يتراوح استعمالها بين 0.1-0.3 % اى من كيلوجرام الى ثلاثة كيلوجرام للطن الواحد واقلهما ضرر والمتاح بسهولة حتى عند العطارين هى البنزوات وهى مسحوق ابيض يكفى 0.05% للكريمات وتذاب فى ماء وتوضع عليه قبل اكمال مائه بمعنى حتى لا تزيد نسبة الماء وهى تستخدم للعصائر والمواد الغذائية


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (4 مارس 2013)

جميل جداً إذاً أنا سأبحث عنه وسأجرب كمية بسيطة جدا منه ..
شكراً لك أستاذي عبدالقادر ربنا يفتح عليك ويسهل أمرك اللهم آمين ..


----------



## علاوي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

ماطول انت تشتغلين اعشاب
استعملي فقط خلاصة الاعشاب ولاتخلين بقايا العشبة داخل الكريم واسماء المواد الحفظة الي استعملها في كريماتي العشبية بروبيل بروبين و ميثيل بروبين


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (9 سبتمبر 2013)

علاوي86 قال:


> ماطول انت تشتغلين اعشاب
> استعملي فقط خلاصة الاعشاب ولاتخلين بقايا العشبة داخل الكريم واسماء المواد الحفظة الي استعملها في كريماتي العشبية بروبيل بروبين و ميثيل بروبين



أهلا بك أخي
أكيد نحن نستخدم الخلاصة العشبية بعد أن نصفيها وبالنسبة للمواد الحافظة فأنا لا أنصح باستخدام البارابينات إطلاقاً لانها مواد مسرطنة وطالما أننا نستطيع ببعض المجهود أن نحصل على بدائل آمنة فالأحرى بنا أن نبتعد عن كل مايضر صحة الناس ..


----------



## marmar7 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

Optiphen™ is ISP’s first globally approved preservative and is an excellent choice for formulations that require a paraben and formaldehyde-free preservative system. Optiphen™ is a unique liquid preservative that consists of phenoxyethanol in an emollient base. The combination of these ingredients provides optimized protection against microbial growth from bacteria and yeast while imparting a pleasant feel to the finished product.*Formulating Guidelines:* 
● Optiphen is suitable for anhydrous formulations and emulsions, such as creams, lotions, salves, body butters, and body scrubs. 
● Optiphen is not heat sensitive and can be added directly to the formulation with heat. However, Optiphen can destabilize some emulsions so for most emulsions, we recommend that Optiphen be added during POST-emulsification at or below 37.7°C (100°F). 
● There are no pH restrictions and it is compatible with most raw materials. 
● Optiphen is not very water soluble and is therefor NOT recommended for all water products. For all water products or high surfactant-based sytems, such as toners or floral waters or shampoo or body wash, we recommend Optiphen ND.
*INCI Name:* Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol
*Recommended Use Levels:* 0.5% - 1.5%


----------

